# Working from home in rented property in Canada?



## velvetissimo (Nov 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me? If I work from home in a rented apartment in Toronto, is that legal and OK? Here in the UK I suppose everyone just does it and turns a blind eye. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

velvetissimo said:


> Can anyone help me? If I work from home in a rented apartment in Toronto, is that legal and OK? Here in the UK I suppose everyone just does it and turns a blind eye. Thanks for your help.


hi

may I know what kind of work you would like to run from your home? as I can search some opportunities for you and let you know about your question.

Thanks


----------



## velvetissimo (Nov 2, 2008)

kkmm said:


> hi
> 
> may I know what kind of work you would like to run from your home? as I can search some opportunities for you and let you know about your question.
> 
> Thanks


The most I want to say at this stage is that I offer a type of health care. At present, I work from home about two days per week and the rest of the week in public institutions. I don't foresee any problems in getting work at home. I simply want to know what the general attitude is to this if I rent a property rather than buy. Thanks very much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you're going to find in North America generally that the "business use" of your apartment or home is regulated by the zoning code and/or by your lease agreement. 

In some areas they don't allow business use of residential property at all, based on the availability of parking for either customers or deliveries. In others, you can have only certain kinds of businesses (i.e. those that don't require regular deliveries, or don't attract too many customers who will require parking space).

Some landlords specifically prohibit the use of residential property for business uses. Depends on the area and who you are renting from - also the nature of your business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## velvetissimo (Nov 2, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you're going to find in North America generally that the "business use" of your apartment or home is regulated by the zoning code and/or by your lease agreement.
> 
> In some areas they don't allow business use of residential property at all, based on the availability of parking for either customers or deliveries. In others, you can have only certain kinds of businesses (i.e. those that don't require regular deliveries, or don't attract too many customers who will require parking space).
> 
> ...


Bev,

Thank you so very much for this info. This is exactly what I was after. Yes, I don't have any deliveries and probably have half a dozen people coming to the house during one day, all at different times, so only one parking space and then only two days per week, so I will pay attention to that with any lease, etc. Thanks again. G


----------

